# Buttermilk gets the red out....



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been using a buttermilk/distilled water combo on Tyler's stained beard and mustache now for about 2 months and am finally posting the results. It really does work! I have posted both the before and after pictures using the same pose, room, lighting, etc. so that you can the difference. I'm very pleased and happy to know that I am not putting anything into his system, as I am using it topically.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow- great results. Tyler is such a handsome boy.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing! Beautiful boy!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, that's great! Please tell more. What proportions of distilled water to buttermilk? How long do you leave it on? I picture having to hold him while it's on... otherwise a drippy mess all over? I want to try this, just need more detail on the logistics..


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lilybit said:


> Wow, that's great! Please tell more. What proportions of distilled water to buttermilk? How long do you leave it on? I picture having to hold him while it's on... otherwise a drippy mess all over? I want to try this, just need more detail on the logistics..


It's a remedy given me by his groomer. The mixture is half buttermilk and half distilled water. I have it in a spray bottle, although spraying it directly on his face and chin can be a challenge, so I spray some in my hand and rub it on the stains. I blot it a bit so that it doesn't drip, but leave it in place until it dries. It doesn't seem to drip off at all. It should be done twice a day, but I must admit that some days I've given him one treatment and other days when life gets in the way, I haven't done it at all. The solution, of course, must be refrigerated so it is cold when you put it on and when I tried spraying it on, it startled him. I think the results are amazing!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

WOw, those are great results!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

OMG thanks for posting the pictures! Huge difference!~motivates me to really stick to it. I THINK i did it on Canela two days this week (morning and night) I really need to stay on top of it. We use AE for about 3 months last year - the stains went away but it came back even worse. I know I didn't want to go back to AE, I rather stick to the buttermilk method! Thx again!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

THANK YOU! I'm going to try this...


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks much better but is really hard to tell as the after image is much different in the color temperature. Notice the guard rail on the before image is white. On the after it is blue. Other objects are different too but that was the most obvious. (there's an overall blue cast)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Den&Barb said:


> Looks much better but is really hard to tell as the after image is much different in the color temperature. Notice the guard rail on the before image is white. On the after it is blue. Other objects are different too but that was the most obvious. (there's an overall blue cast)


I hear what you're saying, as the first day was sunny and yesterday was cloudy, but take my word for it. The red is all gone! In addition to the buttermilk, I wipe his beard after every drink that he takes to keep it dry. I am very, very pleased with the outcome and will continue using the formula and then stop for a while to see if it recurs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going to do it!!! Where do I get buttermilk??? Do all grocery stores carry it?

Thanks for posting!! He looks great!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You can get it at any grocery store, I'm sure. I buy it by the quart and use it only for Tyler, thus when it expires, I end up throwing out more than I have used. You can probably go beyond the exp date, as they are not ingesting it, but I don't because exp dates are a hang up of mine. Good luck with it.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

sandypaws said:


> You can get it at any grocery store, I'm sure. I buy it by the quart and use it only for Tyler, thus when it expires, I end up throwing out more than I have used. You can probably go beyond the exp date, as they are not ingesting it, but I don't because exp dates are a hang up of mine. Good luck with it.


Powdered buttermilk is available so it can be mixed as you need it and eliminate problem with throwing out expired product. I wonder if this would work as well? It's available from King Arthur and can be purchased online from their website


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

JCurling said:


> Powdered buttermilk is available so it can be mixed as you need it and eliminate problem with throwing out expired product. I wonder if this would work as well? It's available from King Arthur and can be purchased online from their website


Thanks for the info. I'll ask the groomer in a couple of weeks when Tyler goes for his sani clip and see what she says.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just looked it up and some people add Buttermilk powder to the food to help staining too. Has he always had that? Just wondering if his food was changed? Zoey gets red so does maddie but her hair is tan so it just looks like its suppose to be that color. That sure worked and he is as handsome as ever.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tyler looks so handsome in the photos, Mary - He is such a gorgeous boy! He looks so serious and concentrating!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is Tyler on an exercise machine? Looks great. Since I use buttermilk for cornbread that would be great, gong to try it. Also going to try the waterbottle for water..


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

I just returned from the grocery store, armed with buttermilk and distilled water. Mixed up a batch and put it on Benji with my hands. Benji LOVED the taste, licking as much as he could during the process. I am wondering if it's okay if I put it under his eyes.. They are pretty bad with tear stains, not just the beard. I am also wondering if I just leave it in.. Or after it dries should I brush it out, or rinse it out?
Thank you again, Mary, for the information..


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Is Tyler on an exercise machine? Looks great. Since I use buttermilk for cornbread that would be great, gong to try it. Also going to try the waterbottle for water..


Yes, Tyler is on his doggie treadmill! He tore his ACL last summer right after his 16th birthday and after 5 months of rehab which included water therapy, we purchased him his very own doggie treadmill so that he can keep up the muscle he needs to keep his leg going. He does about 45 minutes a day in three 15 minute sessions. It's been especially helpful due to the severe weather this winter. He does great on it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lilybit said:


> I just returned from the grocery store, armed with buttermilk and distilled water. Mixed up a batch and put it on Benji with my hands. Benji LOVED the taste, licking as much as he could during the process. I am wondering if it's okay if I put it under his eyes.. They are pretty bad with tear stains, not just the beard. I am also wondering if I just leave it in.. Or after it dries should I brush it out, or rinse it out?
> Thank you again, Mary, for the information..


I put it under Tyler's eyes for tear staining. That's one of the reasons i spray it in my hand and apply it rather than spraying it on. I wouldn't want to get it in his eyes. I leave it on until it dries and then comb or brush the area. I don't rinse it off. I don't blame Benji for licking it. It smells so sweet. Tyler licks it too.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Do you think plain yogurt would have the same effect?

Anna


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

sandypaws said:


> Yes, Tyler is on his doggie treadmill! He tore his ACL last summer right after his 16th birthday and after 5 months of rehab which included water therapy, we purchased him his very own doggie treadmill so that he can keep up the muscle he needs to keep his leg going. He does about 45 minutes a day in three 15 minute sessions. It's been especially helpful due to the severe weather this winter. He does great on it.


Looks like a wonderful idea. I bet it would help with overweight dogs..as it does with people..what brand is it? I may look into this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Looks like a wonderful idea. I bet it would help with overweight dogs..as it does with people..what brand is it? I may look into this. Thanks for posting.


The brand is PetZen and I purchased it through Petco. Not cheap, but well worth the investment, especially this winter!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I just looked it up and some people add Buttermilk powder to the food to help staining too. Has he always had that? Just wondering if his food was changed? Zoey gets red so does maddie but her hair is tan so it just looks like its suppose to be that color. That sure worked and he is as handsome as ever.


Tyler has not always had the staining, as you can see from his avatar. Due to his diminished vision, when coming up the back steps one day before DH built him a ramp, he hit his mouth and knocked out three of his top front teeth. I think that's what caused the staining because now when he drinks water, he can't wipe it off his tongue with his teeth and it just drips down his chin and all over the floor too. I definitely feel that's the answer.

His groomer did tell me that the buttermilk could be added to his food, but with his sensitive stomach, I didn't want to chance adding something new.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

AnnaM said:


> Do you think plain yogurt would have the same effect?
> 
> Anna


I don't know the answer to that, Anna. My groomer only mentioned buttermilk, as that is what she uses in the shop.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

JCurling said:


> Powdered buttermilk is available so it can be mixed as you need it and eliminate problem with throwing out expired product. I wonder if this would work as well? It's available from King Arthur and can be purchased online from their website


I asked Tyler's groomer today about the powdered buttermilk and she said that's fine. Just make sure you mix it up with distilled water. Glad you brought it up, as I'm throwing a lot of buttermilk away every couple of weeks. BTW, the groomer also uses it on her own face, as a facial and puts the powdered version, dry, in a net bag to use as an exfoliant on her body. Live and learn. I picked up a can today.


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Mary! Glad to help! Let us know your results with it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I ordered the powdered buttermilk from Amazon prime. I am adding 1/4 tsp to their meals. I will keep you guys posted in a couple months!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! Amazing to see the difference using the buttermilk solution. Thanks for sharing the recipe. Tyler is a beautiful model! 
Jeanne


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

does it smell? i would think the milk left on the fur would take on a racid milk smell after awhile.

the result is impressive though. I've given up on the red beard. Now i just tell people its her colouring.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuss said:


> does it smell? i would think the milk left on the fur would take on a racid milk smell after awhile.
> 
> the result is impressive though. I've given up on the red beard. Now i just tell people its her colouring.


I have not noticed any odor at all and I kiss him on the snoot all the time. It actually has a very sweet smell when I apply it and when it dries, I just brush or comb it out. When it was first suggested to me, I had the same reaction as you, thinking of how spoiled milk smells. It's all good and I have a super nose for smells!


----------



## wanna_be (Aug 12, 2007)

Fantastic results. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been feeding my guys powdered buttermilk for about 6 weeks now. I just notice Bella's tear stains are growing out!! They haven't had a haircut since I started the buttermilk so I am so curious what scudder will look like once cut. His mouth stains lightened a bit but nothing like Bella.I'm feeding 1/4 tsp twice a day.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> I've been feeding my guys powdered buttermilk for about 6 weeks now. I just notice Bella's tear stains are growing out!! They haven't had a haircut since I started the buttermilk so I am so curious what scudder will look like once cut. His mouth stains lightened a bit but nothing like Bella.I'm feeding 1/4 tsp twice a day.


I have also been feeding Leo powdered buttermilk (1/4 tsp 1X/day) to try to keep his eyes clear and stain free and so far so good. I had tried many things to combat tear staining with mixed results. I finally succumbed and used a 6 weeks course of Angel Eyes which cleared up all of the red stains from tearing. I started the powdered buttermilk after the 6 weeks course of Angel Eyes and have had no more tear staining. I don't know if the powdered buttermilk is the reason but I am very happy to have conquered the red tear stains under Leo's eyes.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

As you know, I was painting liquid buttermilk directly on Tyler's beard and not putting it in his food, as I didn't want to add anything more to his diet. The red disappeared so I stopped using the buttermilk treatments about a month ago. So far, so good. The stains have not returned. :whoo:


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone want to pipe in with any progress on the staining? I guess I'm pretty doubtful it'll work and need more success stories. Thanks so much!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I may need to start soon, coz Prince starting to have some red stains on his beard


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It's great for Bella's tear stain. It helped a bit on Scudders beard stains but not as good as Bella's results.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Kind of a related side-note. I tried the liquid buttermilk topically but was concerned about bacteria so I bought dried buttermilk to add Rory's meals.

In the meantime I'd read good things about Pet-A-Zyme I-Stain so I ordered some. They offer a two-part system; a dry food additive and drops.

The additive is virtually identical to the dried buttermilk I bought; color, texture, smell, etc. Reading the ingredients it's a lot of milk product, basically buttermilk I think.

The drops are 10 parts per million silver and purified water.

Too soon to share any conclusions.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

I wonder if this would also work for Mucho's red paw, caused by licking. I can't find powdered buttermilk so it seems I'll need to just apply plain one to his paw. I'm afraid though he might like the taste and this would trigger more licking :suspicious:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

orestis said:


> I wonder if this would also work for Mucho's red paw, caused by licking. I can't find powdered buttermilk so it seems I'll need to just apply plain one to his paw. I'm afraid though he might like the taste and this would trigger more licking :suspicious:


I'm sure it would work on the stain but because it smells so sweet and probably tastes the same, he may love it which, of course, would defeat the purpose. Give it a try and see what happens. Good luck.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got the powdered buttermilk on amazon


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

I just started week 5 of 1/4 tsp once daily and have had no results whatsoever. I am increasing to 1/4 tsp twice daily and if that doesn't have any results in the next 6 weeks, I give up!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I got the powdered buttermilk on amazon


So did I.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I never used the powdered, only the liquid. Maybe that's the difference?


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Can someone give an Amazon link for that powdered milk? I need to check what you mean by the word. I think you mean what we call "sour milk", but I don't believe that tastes sweet at all! It is fermented, right?


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

orestis said:


> Can someone give an Amazon link for that powdered milk? I need to check what you mean by the word. I think you mean what we call "sour milk", but I don't believe that tastes sweet at all! It is fermented, right?


This is what I purchased:
Amazon.com : Saco Powdered Buttermilk, 12-ounce Can : Powdered Milk : Grocery & Gourmet Food

I actually haven't tasted it so don't know but am thinking I should try mixing it with the distilled water method and see if that's more effective than giving it dry in their food.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Sandy  I was wondering how long ago you switched to the honest Kitchen? The reason I ask is that Zoey had staining and now after 2 mo eating the new food her stains are gone. Maddie has a darker beard so I don't notice.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Hi Sandy  I was wondering how long ago you switched to the honest Kitchen? The reason I ask is that Zoey had staining and now after 2 mo eating the new food her stains are gone. Maddie has a darker beard so I don't notice.


Sorry, Suzi, I don't remember when I started using HK so can't say whether that was a factor or not.


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing. Finally something that is safe to use! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## SherryTeach (Jul 3, 2011)

*Eliminating tear staining*

I would be interested in trying this buttermilk/water mixture on my dog's tear-stained eyes and I'm wondering why it works. It's possible that the fat in the buttermilk coats the hair, preventing the red yeast from sticking.

I have not had success with any treatment, including Angel Eyes. Among other problems, I just don't have time or the ability to wipe Abby's face every time she takes a drink or even be aware that she is getting a drink.

It just seems that scientists should have figured this out by now!


----------



## BettyJ (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet either. I wondered what ingredient reduces the stain and I am going to do some research. I do know that the FDA is considering removing many products like Angel Eyes from the market due to their ingredients. This was announced by the American Vetnarian Assoc. They may have already removed them.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

You can usually find the powdered buttermilk in the baking section of the supermarket


----------



## Zoomylou (Mar 12, 2021)

SherryTeach said:


> *Eliminating tear staining*
> 
> I would be interested in trying this buttermilk/water mixture on my dog's tear-stained eyes and I'm wondering why it works. It's possible that the fat in the buttermilk coats the hair, preventing the red yeast from sticking.
> 
> ...





SherryTeach said:


> *Eliminating tear staining*
> 
> I would be interested in trying this buttermilk/water mixture on my dog's tear-stained eyes and I'm wondering why it works. It's possible that the fat in the buttermilk coats the hair, preventing the red yeast from sticking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoomylou (Mar 12, 2021)

I read in another forum that the cultured buttermilk is like a probiotic and helps reduction of yeast which grows around the beard when the dogs mouth area stays wet. 
It also changes the pH of the saliva that has *porphyrin (responsible for the orange color) and reduces staining.*


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

THANKS! for the tip. Gonna try it. I just happen to have Buttermilk and Distilled water.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

From Yahoo Answers regarding buttermilk:
*It's a dairy product, which contains lactose. Many dogs don't produce the enzyme required to break lactose down, and are thus intolerant. It isn't harmful per se, though if he's gotten into some it may produce some bad gas and diarrhea. *

Currently there is no medical research that shows that buttermilk is effective for tear stains. If you think it works, that's great. Some suggest no more than 1 tablespoon per day.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I would guess that like other tear stain treatments, you’ll have to use it daily for a couple of months to see if it works. I haven’t tried buttermilk, but in general stains can be really difficult to remove, like hair dye, so it’s more likely to prevent new stains than remove old ones. I would definitely follow the progress on that! If you decide to try it, please, please take pictures and notes along the way and don’t try anything else new at the same time, in honor of scientists everywhere


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am curious too if this person tried diligent washing of the face with plain old distilled water by itself. Or did they become a diligent face washer only when combining the distilled water with the buttermilk? In other words, was it simply the diligent washing of the face that made a difference or was it the buttermilk?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It is not clear to me whether the 'buttermilk treatment' is mixing buttermilk with distilled water and rub on the stain or adding buttermilk to the diet to prevent tear stains.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It is not clear to me whether the 'buttermilk treatment' is mixing buttermilk with distilled water and rub on the stain or adding buttermilk to the diet to prevent tear stains.


i am also confused. Mikki said she is going to try it, whatever “it” is. Mikki, are you putting the buttermilk mixture on the stains or into the dog?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I know people have added buttermilk to both the diet and used it directly on stains, on Maltese and bichons as well. i’ve heard of using yogurt, too. I wish there were newer updates on how the stains are now! It seems like treatments like this work for some and not others, and it’s pretty benign to try. It must have to do with the cause of the stains and the porosity of the coat, etc. Regardless, most treatments seem to be better at preventing stains than removing old stains, although some people do get lucky. With any tear stain remedy, I assume anything that is safe takes time and consistency, and I go into it assuming it might not be the thing that works for us, but we’ll find it eventually.

mikki, I didn’t even know Patti has tear stains!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> i am also confused. Mikki said she is going to try it, whatever “it” is. Mikki, are you putting the buttermilk mixture on the stains or into the dog?


The Poster said she sprayed or rubbed it on the stain around the mouth and let it dry. Another commented the buttermilk/distilled water mixture was good at getting rid of eye stains. They place the mixture onto the dogs hair. 

Another said they added *Buttermilk Powder* to the dogs food and their dog doesn't have stains around their white mouth and she provided a photo. _There is such a thing as Buttermilk Powder. Walmart carries it. _ 

I place my hand over Patti's eyes and spray a bit on her mustache or put some on my fingers and rub it in. I've only done it about three times and the brown stains do look a lot lighter.

Only problem when picking Patti up she smells like 🍼Buttermilk. 🥛 I suppose once you do this you wouldn't need to do all the time.

The Buttermilk Powder treatment sounds interesting.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

[B]mudpuppymama[/B] said:


> *I am curious too if this person tried diligent washing of the face with plain old distilled water by itself. Or did they become a diligent face washer only when combining the distilled water with the buttermilk? In other words, was it simply the diligent washing of the face that made a difference or was it the buttermilk?*





[B said:


> "sandypaws,[/B] post: 824506, member: 11443"]
> I asked Tyler's groomer today about the powdered buttermilk and she said that's fine. Just make sure you mix it up with distilled water. Glad you brought it up, as I'm throwing a lot of buttermilk away every couple of weeks. BTW, the groomer also uses it on her own face, as a facial and puts the powdered version, dry, in a net bag to use as an exfoliant on her body. Live and learn. I picked up a can today.


*This is such great stuff the Groomer uses it as a Facial. *



[B said:


> "sandypaws[/B], post: 843649, member: 11443"]
> As you know, I was painting liquid buttermilk directly on Tyler's beard and not putting it in his food, as I didn't want to add anything more to his diet. The red disappeared so I stopped using the buttermilk treatments about a month ago. So far, so good. The stains have not returned. :whoo:


* 🎨 Just Paint it on the Beard, Mustache and Under the Eyes. 🎨*



[B]Deacon Blues said:


> Kind of a related side-note. I tried the liquid buttermilk topically but was concerned about bacteria so I bought dried buttermilk to add Rory's meals.
> 
> In the meantime I'd read good things about Pet-A-Zyme I-Stain so I ordered some. They offer a two-part system; a dry food additive and drops.
> 
> ...


----------

